# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  mrt mi unlock tool new update Support miui9 and new Mode  beta update

## mohamed73

# add xiaomi 5x  max2 note3
# add redmi 5 5a 5plus note5a_ugglite note5a_ugg  
update old already support mobile support miui9 unlock without relock again  *Tips :* 
this is beta update,some mobile set already check not working with after miui9.2 
mean if after unlock with this,get any error in the mobile
you need flash it under the miui 9.2 system ( or Downgrade )  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
_____________________________________________    *More Discuss check over here :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

